# Towing In 4x4



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Picked up a 21RS last Monday and towed it home with a Tundra 4X4 with no difficulty. That was a relief... Now, I'm planning the maiden voyage. Being in VA and not a beach fan, it's toward the moutains, and I'm wondering if using high range 4X4 in second gear is a good idea. Any advice?

BTW - A couple of years ago I passed a large motor home engulfed in flames on the ascent to Afton MT. It's the first test I'll face.

Thanks


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Without a doubt...NO. Do not tow in 4-wheel-drive. Unless you are about to get stuck, stay out of 4 high.

Randy


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

No 4 wd needed.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Unless of course you have full-time 4x4, like mine. Then not much you can do about it.

Bob


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Why would you want to engage 4WD while towing? THe ONLY time you would want to do so would be if 2WD didn't offer sufficicent traction. Unless you would be on back-counrty trails, 2 tracks, etc where you have a loose surface, stay out of 4WD. Don't use 4WD on paved dry hard surfaces for any extended periods of time. Otherwise you will be paying a lot of money for repairs. Just MHO.

Bill


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

In 5,000 miles of towing in the mountains of Idaho and Montana the only time I have not been in 2wd was in the snow. So unless you start to slip in 2wd there in no need to be in 4wd in the mountains.

Drop it down a gear and take your time but stay out of 4wd.


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I don't think I'll use 4x4. I do appreciate the feedback. Better to ask than to be sorry. 
STRABO


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, Andy! I used 4x4 to get here... Does that count?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

No 4 wheel drive
I have only used it once and that was to pull the camper out from the yard(wet and muddy)

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I was waiting for Vdub to see this, I remember that picture


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Like others have said, don't use 4x4 on pavement. Even the "full time 4x4" aren't a true 4x4. Their system is set up thru a clucth set (most selectble are electro-magnetic) so that they have around a 70% rear, 30% front. Once they flip the switch or engage the lever the clutch system is locked in and the full 4x4 engages.

I will admit to using 4x4 low range on pavement for backing the Roo into it's home slot. Easier controll of speed and throttle inputs for the tight backing of getting it up our driveway.

Happy 4x4ing
Dave


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> I will admit to using 4x4 low range on pavement for backing


Concur. I do the same when backing the 5 into my building. I use 4 low to slow things down and have more torque.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

No way to four wheel drive for towing in normal conditions.









So far, the only time I have used mine, was once backing into my storage slip after the owners had just laid down several inches of uncompacted gravel. 4-Hi was needed to get the rig to move as fast as the wheels were turning.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

vdub said:


> Hey, Andy! I used 4x4 to get here... Does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Pic























Thor


----------

